# The Quiet Earth (1985)



## Connavar (Mar 19, 2011)

Has anyone here seen this small budget New Zeeland SF ?

I got it from the library and thought a film from down there up here in the north must be good.  I wasnt wrong and apparently it is a cult film.


----------



## Leadbelly (Mar 19, 2011)

Yup, It's a bit of a cult classic here, one of my favorite Bruno Lawrance movies also. Unfortunately Bruno has passed now, he was a real character, and led an extremely colorful life.  
I loved the movie as a kid, I should actually get hold of a copy for old times sake......


----------



## J Riff (Mar 19, 2011)

Remember enjoying this one, should watch it again.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 19, 2011)

Leadbelly said:


> Yup, It's a bit of a cult classic here, one of my favorite Bruno Lawrance movies also. Unfortunately Bruno has passed now, he was a real character, and led an extremely colorful life.
> I loved the movie as a kid, I should actually get hold of a copy for old times sake......



I was really impressed by Bruno Lawrance he carried the film so well with his presence.  Im looking for his other rated films from NZ already. Shame he died so early in his career. I can see why the film is a cult classic, one of those rare SF that didnt need action and made me think this is what SF in film should be like.

The film i must say was visually very nice for a million dollar film.   Do you remember the ending ?  Weird i still dont know what to think.


----------



## Leadbelly (Mar 20, 2011)

Here are the ones I remember the best...
'Smash palace' was his all time great movie (don't watch with kids, explicit sex 
scene) 
'Utu' (a Maori name meaning "revenge")  he doesn't star in this one but is hilarious as the mad English settler who goes to extreme lengths to kill a Maori chief who's tribe killed his wife and destroyed his house 
'The delinquents' with Kylie Minogue
And finally probably the coolest film this country has ever made 'Goodbye pork pie'
None of these are Sci/Fi but are cool Kiwi films none the less.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 20, 2011)

Apparently he has teleported to a moon of Saturn, by blasting himself to bits back on Earth. What his mission is there, and whether he will meet another cute girl there - is unknown.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 20, 2011)

J Riff said:


> Apparently he has teleported to a moon of Saturn, by blasting himself to bits back on Earth. What his mission is there, and whether he will meet another cute girl there - is unknown.



Whether he cant actually die is also a good question.  Twice he tried to kill himself and the event brought him back.

About the ending i see some people in IMDB think he was transported sidewise,forward but didnt leave earth. The earth changed and not that it was Saturn he saw.

I think more like you he teleported far away and could see Saturn.


----------



## ravenus (Mar 20, 2011)

Saw this nearly 15 years back on TV when the just arrived international satellite channels weren't all about catering to the lowest tastes. Pretty interesting at the time although I remember much of it now.


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 27, 2011)

I found it in a video rental store back in the late 80's. I was just looking for anything Science Fiction. Wonderful film. Mysterious, thoughtful. I picked up a copy of the DVD and this one may even be worthy of Blu Ray money.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember seeing this film long ago when cable tv came out, I thought it was an interesting view about what someone would do if they believed they were the last person alive.


----------



## gully_foyle (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't seen this one in aeons, but I remember being impressed. Another great NZ cult film to look out for is The Navigator: A Mediaeval Odyssey.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 28, 2011)

I quite liked *The Quiet Earth*. You should get the opinion of Tangaloomababe. Her avatar is a scene from the movie.

And I thought *Utu* was a very good film as well. Sort of brought to life the weirdness of some of the historical Maori/British Settlers conflilcts. I particulary liked the scene of the conscripted Maori militia doing the Haka in uniform.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 29, 2011)

I will watch Utu and other Lawrence films.  He did another SF,some other interesting films like gangster etc

Good to know in these forums too the film is a cult classic.  In with few tools the film managed to be a smart,quality sf.  Nice to see its not forgotten.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw Quiet Earth not too long ago and was suitably impressed. It isn't a high octane action sci fi flick, it had a slow tempo, but was actually very good. 
the way I understood it, he ended up on another earth, that had aview of saturn, or a saturn like planet.
I think it was really very good.
Might watch it again actually.


----------

